# Best localities in Pune for buying Appt.



## Nemes!s (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys

I need favour from those who resides in Pune and other as well. I'm planning to buy an appartment in pune but not sure in which locality I should buy. I had been to Pune 3-4 times long just for a weeks visit long back. But now I'm totally out of touch of recent developments in pune.

What I'm looking is 2.5 or 3 bhk flat with budget around 35-45 lakhs in good locality. According to my research Pimple Saudagar, Hadapasr, Baner and Bavdhan would be good to match my requirement with in my budget.

Localities preferences
1st preference - Baner, Bavdhan
2nd preference - Pimple saudagar , Hadapsar.

So please help me out guys... I will be buy flat with in a month from now. Currently I'm in Bangalore.

Many Thanks in advance to all


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 18, 2011)

You can find help here

Pune - Real Estate India - Property Discussion Forum - www.iref.in


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jan 18, 2011)

You can also look at Vakad (Wakad) near to Hinjawadi, Katraj (Ambegaon), Singhgad Road, Kharadi.
It all depends, where you need to go for work.
Buying a Flat in Hadapsar & Office @ Hinjawadi / Shivajinagar / Kothrud etc is a Pain (Traffic).
So if you mention your work area, then its easy to suggest area / locality.
Website references are not advisable as its not 100% true info.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for quick replies guys..

@esumitkumar
Thanks for the link I will surely check it out.

@astroutkarsh
Really appreciated your advice. couple of my friends also told me the same. Travelling from Hadapser to Hinjewadi would be painful. Right now I'm not sure where my future employer has office in Pune , coz I will be quiting my current company and join some company in pune which probably have office in either hinjewadi or magarpatta.Thats why I'm trying to zero in a area which is in between these 2 places and Baner,Bavdhan suits me (somewat in between hinjewadi and magarpatta). I have checked with couple of builders and they quoting 4200-4600 for Baner which looks a bit costly for me. Bavdhan quotes are ok.

I will be coming to Pune on 5th Feb to check out some schemes and if I like it then I will finalize the Flat. Lets hope I get good deal. Till that time guys keep pouring your suggestions and advices.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jan 19, 2011)

Nemes!s said:


> Thanks for quick replies guys..
> Thanks a ton.


Most welcome mate.

Bavdhan is more near to Hinjawadi. Magarpatta or Hadapasar will still a pain from Bavdhan.
If you are not sure abt your work place then it will be a gr8 gamble to book a flat.
Most of the IT companies in Pune has there offices at Hinjawadi, Magarpattat, Kharadi / Kalyani Nagar. So you will need to decide in that way.
I will suggest you to check in Katraj (Ambegaon) if you are taking Magarpatta & Hinjawadi in consideration. 
From here you have access to Mumbai-Banglore bypass highway that will lead to Hinjawadi. Also it has access to Magarpatta via Undri - Khadi Machine road. Both these road away from City Traffic.


----------

